# Opus 6mg e liquid..



## kOekIes (14/9/15)

So not that experienced in vaping yet.. Only been vaping for about 6 months. Currently using joyetech ego one mega atty and battery with clr coils built at 0.5ohm. Trying out different brands of juice trying to find my favourite. Get all my stuff from a eciggies agent in p.e. Because I don't onoe of any other vapeshops here and want to try the oplus flavours... Anyone tried it before??


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

To low in mg for me. See it is a Chinese brand. Let us know how you find it should you decide to try.


----------



## kOekIes (14/9/15)

Andre said:


> To low in mg for me. See it is a Chinese brand. Let us know how you find it should you decide to try.


Will do.. I have been vaping 12-18mg.. But im chasing bigger clouds now and not just vaping for my nic fix.. So thats why im going lower in mg


----------



## kOekIes (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> To low in mg for me. See it is a Chinese brand. Let us know how you find it should you decide to try.


Bro.. Best flav I have had to date... 70/40 vg/pg... And streaming it with my new evic vt at 60w I make mega clouds and get my nic fix!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

kOekIes said:


> Bro.. Best flav I have had to date... 70/40 vg/pg... And streaming it with my new evic vt at 60w I make mega clouds and get my nic fix!!


Great stuff. Which flavour(s) did you get?


----------



## kOekIes (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Which flavour(s) did you get?


i got the pacific rim and the yellow sub.

http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/OPLUS-NICKNAK-30ml-6mg/OPLUS-PACIFIC-RIM-30ml-6mg
http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/OPLUS-NICKNAK-30ml-6mg/OPLUS-YELLOW-SUB-30ml-6mg

THe yellow sub tastes just like blue mix hubly flavour if you ever smoked hub. its really awesome.. and for the price... its even beter...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

